# What is a good side dish or bread or tasty addition to a Smoked Ham and Bean Soup?



## navjeet (Jul 9, 2007)

Making a regular bean soup with cranberry, black, kidney and white beans, along with Italian sausage and smoked ham, with basic ingredients onions, carrots and probably thyme and garlic as seasonings...what would be a good bread, side dish or addition? I know some people put kale or some greens into the soup towards the ending to give added colour and texture.

Well, I am a personal chef, so I won't be eating it myself so no need of a cork for me. I have my website http://www.movieguruclub.com, where you can find lot of stuff related to this. But being Russian, cooking for an American couple, this was a request meal, and something I have not experience with greatly. So was looking for suggestions. Cornbread, yes, I thought was natural, but they are not overly fond of bread, so something unusual is better for them. I never heard of beer bread in the US, but it's an interesting idea.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 9, 2007)

french or potato bread & a garden salad ?


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 9, 2007)

Try this cornbread, you won't be disapointed. Has jalapeno, red bell pepper, honey & butter in the glaze. It's A "Famous Dave Recipe" posted earlier by Sharptailhunter.

http://www.fabulousfoods.com/recipes...avecrnbrd.html


----------



## keywesmoke (Jul 9, 2007)

Heck that soup sounds quite filling enough! I'd just serve it with crusty french bread for moppin'!


----------

